# Eriks Esenvalds Passion And Resurrection/Rihards Dubra Te Deum



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Eriks Esenvalds Passion And Resurrection/Rihards Dubra Te Deum
State Choir Latvija

Original Release Date: August 17, 2006
Release Date: April 20, 2014
Label: State Choir Latvija
Copyright: 2014 State Choir Latvija
Total Length: 42:11
Genres:
Classical


----------

